# First Impression: Nikon Coyote Special 4.5-14x40



## ebbs

Gave my new R15 a workout for the 2nd time in the past 4 days for the purpose of some intense prairie dog liquidation on some friends' land.

This was the first time I got a chance to use my Nikon Coyote Special (NCS from here out) riding on top of the R15 both for target shooting and shooting on live animals. Here's my first impression, short and sweet:

*1. I HATE the circle reticles for target sighting and zeroing.* I had a hard time matching it up with the bullseye (though I shot consistent MOA groups at zeroing on Saturday AND this morning) and holding it steady when compared with your standard crosshair.

*2. and maybe contradictory to the first statement, I absolutely LOVE the circle reticle for target acquisition, quick shots and getting on animals.* Not only was it incredible for lining up initial shots, but it was awesome for moving targets and fast follow up shots.

The NCS isn't just a center circle reticle, but built with a BDC reticle from Nikon. _The problem with it is this: it attempts to standardize all ammunition and loads to fit that particular reticle. It doesn't allow for compensation for different loads, and even different scope heights._ Being on my AR, even with the Burris PEPR mount, it's a good 2"+ off the center bore and plays some havoc with the BDC circles below the main. _This creates a greater Point Blank Range which reduces holdover but isn't very BDC friendly_. Today I was holding my top circle on dogs out to sub 400 yards.

I'm shooting an AR in .223, with 50 grain V-Max bullets. The NCS reticle is set up for a 55 grain FMJ at 3100 fps, while my 50 V-Max is running about 3200 to 3300 fps. This changes everything, though it doesn't make the BDC moot altogether. I just need to do some more shooting and find out where my impacts are for each of the circles and maybe go a bit low with my 100 yard zero.

All-in-all I think it's a match made in heaven, but being an old school cross hairs guy it's gonna take some adjusting. I HIGHLY recommend you try this though. _Again, it's not a target practice scope, it's a hunting scope and for that purpose it's hard to beat!_


----------



## youngdon

Good write up ebbs. I'll have to investigate one of those and compare flight paths. I have to wonder why they would set up a COYOTE scope to match the ballistics of a FMJ. Most every predator hunter I know uses some sort of varmint bullet. Do you know is the 22-250 set up for the same bullet ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*GOOD report ebbs----I can't see the circles very good-I perfure a single dot 2" high at 100 yds most critters DOR:smile2:*


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Good write up ebbs. I'll have to investigate one of those and compare flight paths. I have to wonder why they would set up a COYOTE scope to match the ballistics of a FMJ. Most every predator hunter I know uses some sort of varmint bullet. Do you know is the 22-250 set up for the same bullet ?


I probably misspoke a bit on the FMJ thing. It's calibrated for a 55 grain bullet, not necessarily a FMJ, and yes the 22-250 is set up for the same thing. As you can see on the reticle pic I posted it starts with a 200 grain zero instead of a 100 like the 223 requires. I'll be sure to post my findings when I figure out what MY BDC calibrations look like.


----------



## youngdon

The 200yd reticle makes total sense given the flat trajectory of the 22-250. I'll compare the flight paths of the 22-250 against my .243. All the calculation I make will be purely theoretical as I do not have a chronograph.


----------



## youngdon

Oh and ebbs, Thank you for using POINT BLANK RANGE correctly.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Good writeup. Funny you mention the circle reticle. That's what sold me on this scope. I am more confident with them and shoot a lot better as a result.


----------



## youngdon

Check Nikons website, they have a few new scopes out.


----------



## ebbs

You're right, Don. Here's a pretty sweet video on their new M223 scope they're offering in a few different formats...

[video]http://www.nikonhunting.com/M223promov10.html[/video]


----------



## youngdon

The rapid acquisition reticle looks pretty sweet on one hand if you have time to adjust your turrets to a known distance and would provide a way to compensate for different velocities or bullet types as long as you figured it out in advance. The reality is that it probably requires more thinking than I care to do with a coyote approaching, I'd be better off sticking with my good ole standard plex reticle. The circle reticles like your coyote special seem to be workable once you figure out the drop if you are using a different velocity or type of bullet, it would be my choice of the two for coyote hunting.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> The rapid acquisition reticle looks pretty sweet on one hand if you have time to adjust your turrets to a known distance and would provide a way to compensate for different velocities or bullet types as long as you figured it out in advance. The reality is that it probably requires more thinking than I care to do with a coyote approaching, I'd be better off sticking with my good ole standard plex reticle. The circle reticles like your coyote special seem to be workable once you figure out the drop if you are using a different velocity or type of bullet, it would be my choice of the two for coyote hunting.


 Don't see anything special about the scope except its only for AR's, my Tasco's I bought 30 yrs. ago do the exact same thing as those, I don't think the bullet types will be an issue unless your talking a 30 gr variance? Yes No!!!


----------



## youngdon

The turrets with the graduations on the outside that are of a pop-up design and adjustable, I think are pretty cool. yes you can adjust your tasco but the cap has to be taken off, you have to count the clicks, these are clearly marked, move it to 600yds shoot move it to 300 shoot. it's doable quicker than I can type it for sure. Bullet types will most certainly be an issue with velocity spreads at long distances.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> The turrets with the graduations on the outside that are of a pop-up design and adjustable, I think are pretty cool. yes you can adjust your tasco but the cap has to be taken off, you have to count the clicks, these are clearly marked, move it to 600yds shoot move it to 300 shoot. it's doable quicker than I can type it for sure. Bullet types will most certainly be an issue with velocity spreads at long distances.


 Don't have to take no cap off, can turn mine faster then they can as I don't have to push it down, just turn to desired range and fire, works real well!!!


----------



## youngdon

Ok I remember those scopes, they are the same as the one new scope with the regular plex reticle the new ones are just graduated for the .223. I think I may have one of those still also, as I recall they came with more than one turret cap for different trajectories. Hmmm I'll have to check to see if I still have that, I don't remember selling it but I do suffer from Halveshiemers.


----------



## ebbs

I was thinking of that M223 scope more in terms of a scope to put on a SHTF battle rifle more than a hunting one. I'll take the circle reticle on my coyote any day over that for hunting purposes.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Ok I remember those scopes, they are the same as the one new scope with the regular plex reticle the new ones are just graduated for the .223. I think I may have one of those still also, as I recall they came with more than one turret cap for different trajectories. Hmmm I'll have to check to see if I still have that, I don't remember selling it but I do suffer from Halveshiemers.


I have one on the 300 also, my extra cap hmm somewhere, also on the zoom adj. there's a spare one if your shooting something different, your suppose to line the top one with the back of the animal and focus in till the bottom lines up with the belly read the corresponding animal and yards it says its at then dial in on top turret the same yds. and shoot away. That part of this procedure I have never done, do know if your guess of yardage is close and you set the yds. it hits right where you aim, has never failed yet, a range finder would compliment the scope setup.


----------



## youngdon

YesI do have that same scope. I'll have to look somemore and see if I still have the second turret scale. I never used the range finding thingy either just sighted in 2" high at 100 as I recall. I am looking to swap some scopes around and it may find a new home.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> YesI do have that same scope. I'll have to look somemore and see if I still have the second turret scale. I never used the range finding thingy either just sighted in 2" high at 100 as I recall. I am looking to swap some scopes around and it may find a new home.


 Ya I do the same, 1 1/2 to 2 in. both work, when I bought them I was a little leery as I've always been a Leopold guy, the guy at the store invited me out to the range to prove it, had both rifles with me, think the range only went to 300 or 350 yds. and he pointed to a rock that was way off the back of the range, don't remember the distance but farther than I would ever shoot at anything and nailed them both, my longest shot was 350 on a moose and hit it where I aimed using the scope dial, they have both held up over the years, the 300 has been through some tough country and no complaints!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

NCSpecial not for me, I haven't shot with one but my first impression wasn't good. I was looking through one at a dealer booth at the world predator expo in Columbus OH last march I just couldn't made out the circle's very well to thin for these old eyes. I do have a circle cross hair bushnell on my 24 -f savage rifle shotgun that I like also Mueller makes a dandy 2-7 circle dot. but like I said early fine cross hair and dot hard to beat 1" moa for varmints and 2" moa hunting 2" high @100 DOA dots are on target now none faster:twocents: here's a site you mite like T.K. Lee co . custom Dot reticles. www.scopedot.com


----------



## widoghog

I own both the NCS which I have mounted to a Tikka T3 Varmint 22-250 that I had dipped in Kings Desert Shadow Camo and I have the M223 with the BDC reticle mounted to my R15. I must say that I love them both! I however handload so I worked my loads to meet the criteria outlined for both scopes. Within 5 shots I was taking the bullseye out of the target. I've only tried the Tikka at long range and I've had great success with that as well. My buddy bought one and put it on his Savage Predator hunter. He used some cheap factory ammo for sight in purposes and within 5 shots he too was taking the bull out of the target!! And those rounds were 45 grainers!! I think they are both great scopes. Both are crystal clear even in low light. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## ebbs

I still love the scope on live game. It's fast, fast, fast. Did some sage rat blasting with Mr. Miller when he was in town on Thursday and had a few kills past a quarter mile with the CS/R15 Combo! Attached is the pic. Sorry if you don't have the stomach for some prairie dog guts









PS. I might also add that Chris was laughing so hard a couple of times I thought he was actually going to pee his pants. He would probably ditto that last statement!


----------



## youngdon

Sounds like you all had a good time. Any coyote action? Past 400 yds is pretty impressive on a sage rat sized target, nice shooting.


----------



## ebbs

No yotes this time around, Don. That's next time. Taking a walk through another landowner's place this weekend!

Thanks for the kudos though. Chris and I were laughing pretty hard seeing shots connect that far out. It was quite a rush. Not sure I've connected on any living thing from that distance.


----------



## El Gato Loco

They need to rename that scope the PDOG SPECIAL the way you were taking em out!

At one point Ebbs said "There's one!, 300 yards, doing the "praise allah"." I didn't get it at first, but got my gun on the area and before I knew it, he had filled the scope. "Praise allah" was the best way to describe it as he touched his knees and did a little reaching for the sky.
















I died laughing so hard that I never could find the area in my scope again. It was a great time for sure.









Check out the attached photo I took. This is proof that Colorado prairie dogs are NOT going hungry. Look at the man boobs and arm rolls on that guy!!!


----------



## ebbs

Everytime I think about the first shot you took, Chris I laugh out loud. Brandi has made fun of me for sitting in the car and laughing for no reason more than once!


----------



## youngdon

I think you should share that story with us.


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG

Love mine. Would buy another tomorrow.


----------



## AWMiller

excellent write-up indeed! would it be okay with you if I link to it on my blog?


----------



## ebbs

AWMiller said:


> excellent write-up indeed! would it be okay with you if I link to it on my blog?


Please do. More linkage means more traffic for PT!


----------



## AWMiller

you got it bro! Thanks so much for the go-ahead!!


----------



## Antlerz22

Just ordered my NCS and the one in the store didnt have the paperwork/pamphlet with the scope. Which meant I couldnt read on how to properly engage a yote in the crosshairs/circles. So after initially sighting in per the instructions, how do you bracket the yote in the circle exactly?


----------



## Antlerz22

I am going to use the NCS with a .243 in a 55 grain vmax from hornady at 3925 fps which is close to the 22-250's 4000 fps with the same grain bullet. Im hoping the small difference (22 vs 24) shouldnt be a problem with the bdc, if so then I'll go to nikons spot on and get the proper dope on my set up. Any ideas on this?


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 Welcome to the forum.

The lightest .243/6mm bullet from Hornady is a 58gr. You can still fling 'em out there pretty fast though. Nosler makes a 55gr Ballistic tip that work real well as does Sierra's blitzking in 55gr.


----------



## Antlerz22

ok i thought it was a 55 grain in the hornady for the .243. But the fps is 3925 which is why i bought the NCS scope because the .243 and the 22-250 were close in comparison ( 22-250 was 4000 fps) so i figured the bdc with the coyote special would work for the .243 without much difference as it was for the 223 and 22-250. What are your thoughts on this? Also how do you feel those compare to hornady as far as quality control and accuracy, also are those you mentioned FRANGIBLE?


----------



## ebbs

Here is the NUMBER ONE best way to hone in your coyote special scope with a .243 or ANY round for that matter:

Nikon Spot On Ballistic Software


----------



## youngdon

I shoot the Noslers from my .243 and find them to be very accurate, as far as frangibility goes, they are IMO very explosive, they are intended solely for use on vamints. At 4000 fps there is not much running going on after a hit, most times it's bang flop. Run the numbers on the calculator and I'll bet that there's not much(ok that was subjective) difference in trajectory, witha regular cross hair I zero at 200 and hold dead on allthe way to 350, I normally hold right over the back beyond that to 450 +/-, when and if I get a responsible shot.


----------



## Antlerz22

ebbs said:


> Here is the NUMBER ONE best way to hone in your coyote special scope with a .243 or ANY round for that matter:
> 
> Nikon Spot On Ballistic Software


That was my intention after surfing nikon and finding the spot on dope app, thx for the input.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> I shoot the Noslers from my .243 and find them to be very accurate, as far as frangibility goes, they are IMO very explosive, they are intended solely for use on vamints. At 4000 fps there is not much running going on after a hit, most times it's bang flop. Run the numbers on the calculator and I'll bet that there's not much(ok that was subjective) difference in trajectory, witha regular cross hair I zero at 200 and hold dead on allthe way to 350, I normally hold right over the back beyond that to 450 +/-, when and if I get a responsible shot.


 Ok thx for the ballistic insight, its what I was hoping for and for exactly what you mentioned-- in that for me it will allow a bit of quicker response mentally because I wont have to make radical compensation/holdover figuring even with the ncs. Thx!


----------



## Antlerz22

Ebbs, went to the nikon website and the "nikon spot on" can be used to match the scope for any ANY caliber--just that its set for the 22-250 and the .223 as THEIR starting point. So with a few inputs such as the fps, caliber, grains, temp etc.. and it will show you the "new" circle calculations for your set up, which you print and laminate to your stock as reference. Also it is important that you use the right power setting you selected in the input process as the same power setting that you are shooting otherwise its incorrect "dope". Lastly, how EXACTLY do you use the circles on a yote? do you bracket within the circle from top of circle with his back--to bottom of circle with his belly or what?


----------



## ReidRH

Do prarie dogs come in coyote size? I dont even think I could see one at 300 yrds! Sounds like you guys had a blast though!!


----------



## Antlerz22

ebbs said:


> Here is the NUMBER ONE best way to hone in your coyote special scope with a .243 or ANY round for that matter:
> 
> Nikon Spot On Ballistic Software


 Okay just made a post today on another of your forums on the 4.5x14x40mm NCS scope, apparently you posted it before this post her. So my comment on that post is somewhat moot now, as I too suffer from oldtimers disease (forgot myself of your recommendation to "nikon spot on"). But in that post you said this "The NCS isn't just a center circle reticle, but built with a BDC reticle from Nikon. _The problem with it is this: it attempts to standardize all ammunition and loads to fit that particular reticle. It doesn't allow for compensation for different loads, and even different scope heights._ Being on my AR, even with the Burris PEPR mount, it's a good 2"+ off the center bore and plays some havoc with the BDC circles below the main. _This creates a greater Point Blank Range which reduces holdover but isn't very BDC friendly_. Today I was holding my top circle on dogs out to sub 400 yards." It doesnt try to standardize all ammunition, because its caliber, grain and fps specific--which in and of itself is NOT standardizing them. It simply reformulates the dope accordingly to exact inputs. And shows those adjustments against the circles just IMO.


----------



## bman940

Go to Nikonhunting.com, click on the Spot On logo, it'll ask you to register, all FREE, then it'll take you to the site. You can enter all your information including under customize, the height of your scope on the rifle. It works incredibly well and will help you take make that long range shot count. 
Check it out and let me know what you think, again, go to

Customize/load/ammo/bullet details 
Their you can enter the values pertinent to your rifle.
Drop me a note if you need more information.
Bart
Nikon Pro Staff

http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd363/bman940/customloadammo.png


----------



## Antlerz22

Bman, I sent Nikon an email asking specifically the use of the circles in the NCS, and was told to bracket the top of the circle to top of back and bottom of circle to bottom of chest. Also that I coudnt copy or retransmit their response in any forum etc... that it was specifically for me. Why the cloak and dagger?


----------



## youngdon

That's probably just a standard email form, so if they send say a coupon it can't be copied or sent to all your friends and used. Most corporate entities use some form of fine print on the emails they send, even internally. People will find a way to cheat them every chance they get. (present company excepted) LOL


----------



## Antlerz22

Oh ok thx YD, its always the bad apples that make the rule makers respond eh!


----------



## Casper

I have one on my Rock River and love it.


----------



## knapper

I have the cross hair which is marked to zero at 100 then one for 200 and them one for 300. My biggest problem is that I forget which one I am using and not put it in the correct cross hair mark.


----------

